# Out of the box, I'm thrilled



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice review. Everything you said is right on, in my opinion.

Lew


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great review. I've had mine for over a year. Still haven't flipped my knives. If this thing snipes… I've never seen it. I have the outfeed tables also.

This tool is a beast. I hope to one day get a 15-20 inch commercial planer. My breaker box limits me to 115 volts (I am out of breaker slots) so my day of 230 volt tools may never arrive. Until then I know I can count on my Dewalt.

The 735 performs like a champ. It is noisy as heck but really does the job. I save tons of money by purchasing rough cut lumber.

Thanks Todd, for such a thorough review.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

I am glad things worked out for you. Thank you for taking the time to photograph and post your reviews and experiences, they are very helpful.
The Dewalt Planer models do seem to have a good reputation in reviews I have been following. High on my next purchase list


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it straightened out. I am still worried that I might have made a bad choice. I like how my planer performs so far but i hope it stays that way…...


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

good review and congrats on getting your planer issue solved.

I have the same machine, got it last spring, and still on the first side of my knives.

I added the wixey digital unit to mine a few months ago, and that really is a nice addition to this planer.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice and thorough review Todd. Glad this one seems to be what you were looking for. I'm glad Highland Woodworking took care of your issue in a very professional manner. It's nice to see that level of customer service still exists certain places.


----------



## jim1mckenna (Dec 8, 2009)

does anyone have problems with the wood getting stuck in michine it happens to me all the time I am not happy with dewalt


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

I picked up a used one for next to nothing. the bottom plate was a mess. The person who had it must have run some wood with nails or rocks or someting in it…but with a little elbow grease and emery cloth I got it smooth….and after turning knives it has worked great…I've put some alder,curly maple, oak, poplar thru it with no problem. I haven't had any problem with wood sticking in machine. Oh the alder did seem to chip out on me, but I just set it to take a little less bite, and it worked fine…..


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I have mine for a while already and I am still thrilled everytime I used it.

I agree, it is haveay.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Three usual causes for lumber sticking in the planer…
1. Planer bed needs wax.
2. Feed rollers need to be cleaned.
3. Blades need to be flipped or changed.

I have had great luck with this planer too.


----------



## jim1mckenna (Dec 8, 2009)

may I should buy new blades I do wax the bed and clean the rollers, but there realy shouldnt be dull blades I only had these michine 1 year and I dont use it much.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

Todd, great review; you helped me make up my mind. I have an older Delta 12.5" that snipes a bit too much and has a few other issues. I don't have the room or budget for a 15" floor model, either. I really wanted a helical cutter head, like I have on the jointer, but Steel City was the only one of those in my price range, and had 4 negative issues for me: 1) too many negative posts about quality and setup-cleaning issues, 2: getting spare parts in the future, 3; the cutters are HSS, not carbide, and 4: the cutters appear to have only two cutting edges, not four.
*
I FOUND THE DEWALT DW735X PACKAGE AT MAXTOOL.COM FOR $580 including shipping*. This package includes an extra set of blades and the outfeed table extensions, about $100 in extras. Not exactly an earthshaking bargain, but it beat the bare bones refurb at $500, the bare-bones new 735 at $600, or the package at $630.


----------



## riooso (Feb 26, 2011)

I have used this planer for over 2 years and I love it. I have heard many complaints about feeding and cutting not being up to par. First of all, I take shallow cuts and use my head about how I feed the wood. Second some wood, like hard rock maple, once planed are pretty slick and when it is cold in the shop it does have some difficulties automatically feeding…...so help it! For goodness sakes you have a tool on your table top that men of yore would have killed for. I find the thickness is consistent with any given setting and feeding multiple boards through will yield boards with very close tolerances. I find the finish very good. I haven't even flipped my blades over yet and have done close to 5,000 linear feet through the thing. Sometimes I get raised lands but a scraper or a sander quickly dispatches any issues. The money that I have saved by buying wood from an industrial lumber yard instead of a box store have more than paid for the thing and made it possible for me to do many things that were out of my reach without one. One of these days I am going to have to flip those blades…...but not real soon.


----------

